# picture of my bike guys.



## new2dagame (Jul 16, 2009)

okay guys i finally was able to get my pictures up for you.  any suggestions welcomed.  i'm new to this and am really excited about restoring my bike.  any help is appreciated.  

have a great day.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 19, 2009)

That is a really nice Monterey!!
Buy some polishing compound at wal-mart or the auto parts store clean it up and you are done.

Does it ride OK?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 19, 2009)

very cool! here is a photo of mine, as you can see mine aren't in that great of shape:


----------



## new2dagame (Jul 20, 2009)

i actually haven't riden it yet.  i need to get some tires.  do you think i need to get new rims and tires or can i polish up the rims with the compound stuff?


----------



## new2dagame (Jul 20, 2009)

i want to find different front fork things.  i don't care for the gold ones.


----------



## sensor (Jul 20, 2009)

rubbing compound will work for the paint(or if you dont want to spend too much get a cleaner wax)....as for the chrome just get some #0000 steel wool,a brass brush,and some wd40 and start scrubbing them. most of the rust should come off without a problem...as for the forks after you compound or wax the bike get some black spray paint and some 400 grit sand paper and just repaint them(i say after since im assuming youre going to tear the bike down and go through everything).......
as for the wheels if you dont know how to true them check sheldon browns website for a tutorial....if you dont feel confident doing it yourself your local bike shop will true them unless they are to bad to save(a huge majority of the time theyre salvageable.......you should have seen some of mine when i first got them:eek
good luck!


----------



## new2dagame (Jul 21, 2009)

*Thank You*

thanks for the info.  it'll be over 100 degrees this weekend so i don't know if i'll be working on it this weekend.  i do plan on taking it apart as soon as i clear out a spot in the garage.  i'm going to have to check out that web site because i don't know anything about the true thing.  

thanks again for the info.  i can't wait to get to work!!


----------

